# المنتديات الإسلامية > المكتبة الصوتية الإسلامية >  >  أنت أمي أنت بويه أنت جدي و عيلتي نعي مؤثر للملا سعيد المعاتيق ..

## ليلاس

*السلام عليكم ..*

*الله صلِ على محمد و آل محمد ..*


من أجمل ما سمعت من نعي مؤثر حزين 
يبكي العين و القلب معاً 
أتمنى تنال أعجابكم كما أعجبتني
أسمعوها و تالي الردود 
آإنتٍ آإميْ آإنتٍ بـويهْ آإنتٍ جديْ وعيلتَيْ
نعي مؤثر بصوت الملا سعيد المعاتيق 
*هوون*



* نسألكم الدعآء ..*

----------

رنيم الحب (01-05-2011), 

فرح (01-05-2011)

----------


## فرح

مـــأجوره سيدتي يازينب الطهر
ساعدالله قلبك الصبور..
ليلاس ..
يعطيك العاافيه وفي ميزان اعمااالك 
ورحم الله والديك 
تحياااتي..

----------


## رنيم الحب

*اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنــــآآ بهم يا الله ..~*
*السلآم عليك يا أبا عبد الله الحسين .. روحي لرووحك الفدآءيامظلوم كربلآء* 

*صوتٌ يفجع القلوب ..* 
*فمــــــآسمعتُ صوتـآآ يعبر عن الفآجعة المؤلمة كهذآ الصوت الحزين* 
*فحفظه الله خـــــــآدمآآ للمنبر الحسيني وحفظ الله له هذآ الصوت الشجي* 
*وأطـــــآآل الله في عمره ليرفع بصوته صوت الحسين عليه السلآم* 

*غـــآليتي ..* 
***ليـــــــــــــــــــــلآس*** 
*جزآآكِ الله خيرآآ لهذه المقطوعة المؤثرة* 
*ولآحرمنا الله من هذه الأطرووحــــــآآت القيمة* 
*ووفقكِ الله لكل خير بحق الغريب الحسين الشهيد* 
*عليه الســـــــــلآم* 

*تحيــآآتي القلبية..* 
*.×.رنيـ الحب ـم.×.*

----------


## قطرة عطاء

دخل الحسين عليه السلام بيتهم يوما فرأى أخته زينب عليها السلام نائمة وقد سطع نور الشمس على محياها الشريف فوق يظللها من حرارة الشمس حتى استيقظت من نومها ...علاقة أخوية متميزة ..
مأجورين أختنا بمصاب أبي عبدالله الحسين

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*
*السلام على الحسين وعلى آل الحسين الاطهآار*
*سلآم الله على مولآتي وسيدتي الحوراء زينب عليها السلام*

*صوت رآئع وحزين .. حفظه الله لخدمة الحسين عليه السلام
تسلمييين ليلآس ع الطرح المؤثر الحسيني*
*ربي يعطيكِ الف عآافيه*
*وفي ميزان الاعمآال*
*موووفقهـ*

----------


## ليلاس

> مـــأجوره سيدتي يازينب الطهر
> ساعدالله قلبك الصبور..
> ليلاس ..
> يعطيك العاافيه وفي ميزان اعمااالك 
> ورحم الله والديك 
> تحياااتي..



 
*الله يعآإفيك غنااتي ..*

*مشكورة ع التوااجد ..*

*منورة ..]*

----------


## ليلاس

> *اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنــــآآ بهم يا الله ..~*
> 
> *السلآم عليك يا أبا عبد الله الحسين .. روحي لرووحك الفدآءيامظلوم كربلآء*  
> *صوتٌ يفجع القلوب ..* 
> *فمــــــآسمعتُ صوتـآآ يعبر عن الفآجعة المؤلمة كهذآ الصوت الحزين* 
> *فحفظه الله خـــــــآدمآآ للمنبر الحسيني وحفظ الله له هذآ الصوت الشجي* 
> *وأطـــــآآل الله في عمره ليرفع بصوته صوت الحسين عليه السلآم*  
> *غـــآليتي ..* 
> ***ليـــــــــــــــــــــلآس*** 
> ...



 
*تسلمي عزيزتي ع التوـآإجد ..*

*موفقة بـ حق الحسين ..]*

----------


## ليلاس

> دخل الحسين عليه السلام بيتهم يوما فرأى أخته زينب عليها السلام نائمة وقد سطع نور الشمس على محياها الشريف فوق يظللها من حرارة الشمس حتى استيقظت من نومها ...علاقة أخوية متميزة ..
> مأجورين أختنا بمصاب أبي عبدالله الحسين



*مشكوور خيي ..*

*ع الحضضور ..*

*مأجور ..*

----------


## ليلاس

> *اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*
> *السلام على الحسين وعلى آل الحسين الاطهآار*
> *سلآم الله على مولآتي وسيدتي الحوراء زينب عليها السلام*
> 
> *صوت رآئع وحزين .. حفظه الله لخدمة الحسين عليه السلام*
> *تسلمييين ليلآس ع الطرح المؤثر الحسيني*
> *ربي يعطيكِ الف عآافيه*
> *وفي ميزان الاعمآال*
> *موووفقهـ*



 
*ربي يسسلمك و يعآإفيك عزيزتي ..*

*موفقه و مقضية الحوآئج بحق الحورآء ..]*

----------

